# Filling wood panel nail holes



## wfischer (Dec 29, 2007)

*prepping wood paneling*

The last project I finished involved painting over some wood paneling that had graffiti _*carved*_ into it with a knife. This is what I used:

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100211455

A little dab of that stuff, applied and smoothed over with a putty knife worked wonders. The package says you don't have to sand it, but I did anyway just to be safe. Now that the wall is painted, I can't even find that spot anymore.


----------

